# HI folks!



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

.. My research has brought me here. I am 42 years old, I quit smoking 7 months ago and have been hitting the gym for 3 weeks now. My goal is to get in shape while finding methods to defy aging. My motivation is my 2 year old son, I want to be his super hero and live to see his children. I look forward to being apart of this community.

​


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## StanG (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## basskiller (May 23, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## blergs. (May 23, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Big Puppy (May 23, 2014)

Welcome hold strong on the smoking


----------



## Newexpopharm (May 26, 2014)

Welcome! Glad to hear you quit on smoking. Keep it up!


----------



## AvA182 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TheBluePrint (Jun 2, 2014)

welcome


----------



## atmosfearless (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------

